# Avtask.exe



## Wolvine (Dec 14, 2005)

I am using panada anti virus on my XP Pro machine but this program associated with pands AV AVTASK.EXE keeps hijacking my cpu do you have any comments with regards to the following questions.

1. What does AVTASK.exe actual do?

2. Is AVTASK essential and if so I can I change the time it is scheduled to run

3. If not essential can I disable it and if so how


----------



## Shelob (Aug 10, 2002)

I would also love any help with this question as I have exactly the same problem and it's driving me crazy.

Avtask.exe eats up 99% of my CPU and just runs for *hours* making everything else impossibly slow. You can even hear the computer struggling with it.
This seems to be a relatively recent problem as Panda hasn't always hijacked the computer so intrusively.

ANY help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

It seems Panda Antivirus has been hammer some computer's CPU :http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2004-03/msg00264.html

Panda Titanium Antivirus is a good product, but I would use http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html or http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1 they are both free and they do an excellent job. And they use very little of your system resources...:up:


----------



## Shelob (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks Kenny,
But I've already paid for my subscription of Panda so was hoping to resolve it rather than replace it.


----------



## Shelob (Aug 10, 2002)

While Panda is very heavy on resources I've discovered that the permanent drain on the CPU was a bug, and fixed it by uninstalling and re-installing. So far, so good.
And I have my computer back, hurrah!


----------



## micky_mph (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice one Kenny I've had the same problem done as you suggested and it's running as sweet as a nut now. The wife's using Panda too and it's days are now numbered  Thanks very much mate :up:


----------

